# cold temps are coming



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

may be able to get on ice after all some cold temp are coming according to accuweather look at the 15 day forcast


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe it's coming! Looks good for the month of Feb.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bah Humbug !


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jigging Jim said:


> Bah Humbug !


showmethacrappies,
Maybe for the Akron area, but west of you (where I'm located) about 2 1/2 hours, we're currently experiencing high winds, snow flurries and it's 33 degrees...without the wind chill. As for this portion of the state, I'll have to go with Jigging Jim's theory...Bah Humbug! 

The next 4 days are going to be Mon. 44, Tue. 51, Wed. 43 and Thur. 41. So, I'm facing the facts that there's not going to be any ice fishing this year. I'd have to travel a good 3+ hours north to get into safe/quality ice and it's just not worth it.

Open water will be here in a few days and I'll be out there with my kayak, hoping to catch a few good ones. They've got to be hungry, by now. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea the 15 day shows next week at around 10 degrees.....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Carpman said:


> Yea the 15 day shows next week at around 10 degrees.....


Yuuuuuucccccchhhhhh!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure where you all are getting your forecast but there's not supposed to be a day below freezing for at least the next ten days. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Central Ohio is totally different:

Mon tue wed thu fri sat sun mon tue
47 57 52 48 36 35 38 37 37
37 48 36 28 31 26 24 27 27 

So no ice in central Ohio for sure. Good luck to you ice fisherman. I don't see it happending this year!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

timmyv said:


> Central Ohio is totally different:
> 
> Mon tue wed thu fri sat sun mon tue
> 47 57 52 48 36 35 38 37 37
> ...


Northeastern Ohio is just about the same so I'm not sure where they are getting these low temperatures that they are talking about. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah me neither considering i went past mosquito lake causeway today and part of the causeway has open water u can fish from so its gonna take an awful lot of cold weather to lock it back up i think but i could be wrong


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I heard of a warming trend too....not cold...someone has had some good dreams...just saying ....no day time temps below freezing the next 2 weeks


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Milton is all open. i fished there today


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

today they said a cold front will be on us nxt week with daytime temps in the 20,s, so now hope for very little snow that week to get a good base....


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Your Dreaming its end of jan and every lake including the little ones are open water.It would take 2 week of cold weather to get safe ice and there isnt anything like that in the forecast!!!! Give it up and go shore fish!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

north end of skeeter has 2'' of ice, almost locked up was there yesterday, just needs to harden up a lil bit more. stayin optimistic this year..


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i think we just need to forget about sitting on the ice this year and hope for some good and warm temps and shore fish. I think sitting on the ice is pretty much useless this year especially since the next couple of day is suppose to be high 40's low 50s and a couple of days they are calling for rain thats gonna chew up whatever remaining ice there is.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Feb. 6th temps are going to drop! Accuweather says so, and they are never wrong!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i just looked at accuweather forecast for february 6th and on during the day highs are high as 50 lows as low as 36 during the day and night time are in 30s and 20s this ice season is over and that is straight from accuweather. Girard forecast.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

boy aint we just a pestimistic outlooker....theres ice just got to go to it....


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Feb. 6th temps are going to drop! Accuweather says so, and they are never wrong!


You are right! That's why they have "Accu" in their name. because they are accurate. I am being smart of course


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Way I see it we can either set here and complain and " pray" for ice or get off your butt and go find some fishable ice.that's what I've been doing because ice fishing means that much to me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Plenty of time...got it all figured out! Groundhog is going to see his shadow and BAM!!! Six more weeks of 40 degrees and rain winter!


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

Yea all im seeing on the 10 day is crap weather with 0 chance to make any ice. Better head north if you want it bad enough.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

